# Does anybody know this guy?



## 114078 (Jul 6, 2008)

TAG-AXLE MAN

On a funky scooter, he appears from nowhere,
With misery on his face, and a gripe to share.
Conversation starts, with a moan and a groan,
About the stinking weather, or whinging folk back home.

Then he moves on, to his pride and joy.
A £60,000 Hymer, with every conceivable toy.
Satellite Oyster system, only the best will do,
and a gas attack detector, to name but two.

In spite of such luxury, T.A. man is sad,
you see it’s the axle, that makes him so mad.
The tag axle combined, with a front wheel drive,
‘You see it lacks traction.’ He quickly confides.

‘I can’t go off road, or even on wet grass,
co’s when I press the accelerator, the wheels spin too fast.’
‘Even up mountain roads, the traction ain’t there.’
‘I’ve spent £68,000, it just ain’t fair!’

‘I daren’t go nowhere, where the road ain’t flat.’
‘When you want to explore, what’s the use of that?’
So T.A. Man sits, forlorn and depressed.
The tag-axle’s made his life such a mess.

The moral of this story, is to stay aware.
Look out for those deals, that just ain’t fair.
Steer clear of tag axles, with front wheel drives.
Co’s you might end up like T.A. Man, feeling deprived!


Mrs BluePirate


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You clever person. Did you write this ?

G


----------



## 114078 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ref; Tag Axle man*

Hi Grizzly,

Yes, I did write this. I have written many humorous poems, which have won a lot of money and have gotten me out of some scrapes with officialdom! I always write about some situation or other i have come across or happened to have been part of.

This poem was about a guy we met in Morocco one year and have since become very good friends with him.

Glad you enjoyed it. :lol: I have written many more, :wink: which will come in useful when the time is right.

Mrs BluePirate X


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Ref; Tag Axle man*



bluepirate said:


> I have written many more, :wink: which will come in useful when the time is right.


You're hearby appointed MHF's Official Poet.



G


----------



## 114078 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ref; Tag Axle man poem*

Blimey,

MHF's Official Poet. You know what this means? Folk better beware of what they say and write. :lol: Co's I'm watching!

Regards

Mrs BluePirate


----------

